# Roman Nights



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I thought I'd let any of you who live and work in and around NYC about a great new play opening this Thursday. It's called "Roman Nights" and chronicles the 25 year relationship between the playwright Tennessee Williams and his muse, the Italian actress Anna Magniani. He wrote "The Rose Tatoo" (she won an Oscar for her film performance), "Orpheus Descending" and "Sweet Bird of Youth" specifically for her. It's in previews now and opens Thursday Sept. 12 at the off-Broadway DR2 Theater at 103 E. 15th St. just off Union Square. 
I saw a preview matinee yesterday and it was very, very good! I've long been a devoted fan of Williams' work which is enjoying a rennaissance now after the man was hounded in his later years by fickle critics and audiences. Now many of his plays which were panned upon opening are enjoying a new life and appreciation. 
Check it out if you can. It stars Franca Barchiesi as Anna Magniani and Roy Miller (coincidentally, my husband) as Tennessee Williams. 

I beg all of your indulgence to please pardon my shameless promotion, but it really is a very good play about two truly remarkable people.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Foodnfoto,
thanks for pointing out something concerning such an important part of our recent culture!
Anna Magnani is still a myth here in Italy, one of our greatest actresses of any time.
Unfortunately I live too far from NYC to see the show...
I'm sure Roy Miller must be a GREAT Tennessee Williams 

Pongi


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for letting us know! I'll try to see it (Paul, too!)


----------

